# Sweet! Terrib eggs



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

I finally am getting decent size clutches... I just found a clutch of 11!! I think the key to these guys is body fat. The larger they get (the more I feed them) the larger the clutch size... I got this idea from looking at Stacey's frogs (reggorf.) They are HUGE and they have 30+ clutches sometimes. I will try to post pics tomorrow. So yes, I'm excited. Even though these guys have been producing eggs for a while its nice to see larger clutches finally.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Congratulations! Photos please .


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

Thats is awesome. Congrats. Hopefully they'll get to those 30+ eggs clutches.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

NICE Sarah.

I've got two young pairs of yellow terribs that are just getting started. I've never seen so many eggs 

And I agree with you, I need to start supplementing their diet with more than just Hydei - small crickets, termites, FF larvae, wax worms.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

I`d say stacy and tony`s terrib`s are a little on the obese side. That MAY be good in the short term but it`ll definitely shorten their life.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah, I don't keep mine that big at all, they are definitely more on the healthy weight side, don't worry Aaron 

Here's the pic like I promised, Ill let you guys know when I do how many are good.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

...and oh yeah Gary, I feed my buggers hydei, waxworms, and crickets. Dusting I use herpetal, Repashy Superpig and Supermin, and ReptCal. Not all at once of course, I rotate them.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

gary1218 said:


> NICE Sarah.
> 
> I've got two young pairs of yellow terribs that are just getting started. I've never seen so many eggs
> 
> And I agree with you, I need to start supplementing their diet with more than just Hydei - small crickets, termites, FF larvae, wax worms.


They sure do love them some waxworms, Gary!


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

So here is the picture of my female just to assuage any of Aaron's concerns. A lot of her size too is due to her gravid situation.

Sorry for the poor photos, this one and the egg one were taken with my phone since I don't know where my real camera went at this moment.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for the photos . Great looking frog . Is it a yellow terrib?


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah she is.


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

housevibe7 said:


> So here is the picture of my female just to assuage any of Aaron's concerns. A lot of her size too is due to her gravid situation.
> 
> Sorry for the poor photos, this one and the egg one were taken with my phone since I don't know where my real camera went at this moment.


wow she looks nice
craig


----------



## jake.adelman (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice work Sarah!


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks  Well, they are all forming tadpoles so far... we'll see how many make it to the water.... If its half I'll be happy.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Congrats Sarah! Surprising ours are fed 90% of their diet as hydei. They occassionally get crickets and firebrats. So, as far as them being obese, it is not like we letting them gorge on tons of big bugs all the time. We have gotten lucky with very healthy, bright, and bold terribilis. We did notice that we got bigger clutches when we were feeding the firebrats more often. We generally only do that in the summer. They put themselves on a break when the temps get cooler in the winter. They are not breeding at all right now. WE have found what works for our frogs. It may not work for others. I can only offer my experiences. Good luck with them Sarah.


----------



## SRCiv05 (Jan 22, 2010)

Your frog is gorgeous!


----------

